# Vota Venezuela | World Wonders of Nature



## 43:37

Por Colombia....Malpelo?

:sly:

Seeh, es de los mejores miradores de ballenas del mundo....pero uh?






Y donde esta Los Katios, Los Estoraques, La Sierra Nevada, El Rio de los 7 Colores, El Desierto de la Guajira, el Cañon del Chicamocha?





Venezuela, tienen todo mi apoyo....


----------



## ch'i

La Repuvlica said:


> Por Colombia....Malpelo?
> 
> :sly:
> 
> Seeh, es de los mejores miradores de ballenas del mundo....pero uh?


:bash:

Es un santuario de biodiversidad oceánica: tiene tanto fauna terreste como marina única en el mundo.




La Repuvlica said:


> Venezuela, tienen todo mi apoyo....


----------



## Reina Pepiada

mamusa70MAMUSA said:


> Sean realistas tambien, no se trata de un juego de algo donde el poyo de la gente ayuda a animar a los jugadores, se tratan de maravillas naturales, y la unica verdadera maravilla que tenemos en Venezuela es el Salto Angel, o Kerepacupai Merú como dice Reina, yo lo conocia como el Churum Meru, de verdad no sabia ese termino...
> 
> No quiero decir con esto que las otras no sean maravillosas, pero hay que ser objetivo y darse cuenta que en otras partes del mundo hay formaciones naturales mas impresionantes y con mas riqueza que las de Venezuela...
> 
> Ademas son opiniones personales, y cada quien puede tener opiniones y gustos diferentes, y hay que respetarcelos...


Hola Mamuuuuuuuuuuuuuu volviste :hug:
El Churun Merú es un salto que esta al lado del kerepacupai.

La gran moraleja de esto es que la verdadera estrella es el Parque Nacional Canaima por que contiene, entre otras cosas a:
Laguna de Canaima
Kerepacupai Merú...en el ministerio de turismo , hay una gigantografia que lo nombra (Kerepacupai veyá)
El Auyantepuy
Río Caroní
Salto Kukenán 
La Piedra de La Virgen
Monte Roraima (escudo Guayanés) y sus espelotemas.
Fauna y flora endémica
Asiento de Comunidades indigenas.


----------



## Occit

*¿Como podria iguazu, niagara y victoria, superar esto?... esas tres solo tienen publicidad, pero ESTO...no lo supera ninguna otra catarata, lo digo con toda sinceridad:*










^^


----------



## luis arrieche

el Kerepacupai Merú deberia estar ahi. sencillamente no hay nada remotamente cerca a su altura como cascada y aparte de eso apenas este año fue que se descubrio una formacion rocosa mas antigua que nuestros tepuyes. nosotros los venzolanos somos full autocriticos aveces con exagerado humor negro pero en este caso esta maravilla deberia no solo estar en la lista final sino que deberia estar de primera.


----------



## franfran

por que no dejan al niño este en paz q todo lo q quiere es llamar la atencion y creerse el rebelde de la partida.... pff q vote lo q quiera total por lo menos a mi no me importa, alla el q quiera cerrar los ojos porq el salto angel no lo diseño dior o x`s causa estupida....

panas lo importante es llevar bien en alto nuestra buena identidad nacional y sentirse orgullosos de tener tan cerca tanta belleza natural. y si me dicen q soy ultrarrecontranacionalista porque se valorar lo que tengo si si lo soy y no por eso significa que voy a votar ciego y sordo por lo de mi pais cuando se q cosas de la misma categoria son mucho mejores en otro sitio.


----------



## chuguie

Ay né mujeres por el amor de cristo, dejen el dolor. Es mi opinión y si no les gusta, aw, que chafa no?. Hay que ser objetivos y no votar por Venezuela porque si.


Y si, el chavismo es para mi algo distinto, no soy quien para juzgar las opiniones de otro. Pero porfa no sigamos metiendo la política acá.


----------



## Mamusa

Reina Pepiada said:


> Hola Mamuuuuuuuuuuuuuu volviste :hug:
> El Churun Merú es un salto que esta al lado del kerepacupai.
> 
> La gran moraleja de esto es que la verdadera estrella es el Parque Nacional Canaima por que contiene, entre otras cosas a:
> Laguna de Canaima
> Kerepacupai Merú...en el ministerio de turismo , hay una gigantografia que lo nombra (Kerepacupai veyá)
> El Auyantepuy
> Río Caroní
> Salto Kukenán
> La Piedra de La Virgen
> Monte Roraima (escudo Guayanés) y sus espelotemas.
> Fauna y flora endémica
> Asiento de Comunidades indigenas.


Holaaaaaaaaaa Reinita...
no estaba perdido estaba de parranda... mentira, es que llega la navidad y me entra la nostalgia de ver a mis amigos de aqui del forum...

Por Cierto feliz Navidad para todos...


----------



## leno666

uhh.... me puedes dar el link de donbde sacaste ese ranking?... no lo encuentro en su pagina oficial.. :x

por cierto.. everest creo q no esta xD


----------



## chuguie

Mount Everest ^^ Esta junto a Mount Fuji


----------



## mgnm

Como sabes en que posiciones van? no veo por donde esta el top ....


----------



## avi|a

Jajajaja ya voté

Debo admitir que fue mi momento más chauvinista del año.


----------



## ANDRÜ

Listo, ahora a esperar un año .


----------



## SANTANA CCS

ya vote por el salto angel, actualmente esta en la posicion 17.

falto alli las tetas de maria guevara(nva esparta):lol:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

sugerencia envien, el post de occit por correo a sus amistades yo lo edité de este modo:



Subject: Segunda vuelta para votación de maravillas naturales: Apoyen a Venezuela!!!






Señores, ya pre clasificaron varias maravillas naturales de Venezuela para la seleccion final de las 7 maravillas naturales del mundo y son las siguientes (las pongo en ingles tal cual estan en el website):

Posición mundial/Nombre/Categoría

20/ANGEL FALLS/WATERFALL
37/LOS ROQUES/ARCHIPELAGO
41/GRAN SABANA/VALLEY
42/AUYANTEPUY/MOUNTAIN
45/CANAIMA NATIONAL PARK/NATIONAL PARK
63/CUEVA DEL GUACHARO/CAVE
75/PICO BOLIVAR/MOUNTAIN PEAK
87/CHARLES BREWER'S CAVE/CAVE
88/SARISARINAMA/MOUNTAIN

Maravillas compartidas con otros paises:

2/AMAZON RIVER/RIVER, FOREST 
105/MOUNT RORAIMA/MOUNTAIN PEAK

...Es necesario difundir estas votaciones para que todos y cada uno de los venezolanos que cuenten con correo electronico voten por maravillas venezolanas, armen un correo en cadena ya. 


Tambien se puede armar un grupo de apoyo o comite oficial para difundir y promover al salto angel, mediante el llenado de esta planilla:

http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/nomination/osc/

El resto de la pagina en donde aparecen lo que les comento y en donde se vota se encuentra aqui:

Sudamerica, Centroamerica y El Caribe:
http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en.../southamerica/

Las votaciones aqui:

http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/vote_on_nominees/

VAMOS QUE SI PODEMOS!


----------



## Aceto

Bueeno, ya voté en cada una de las 7 nominaciones por las diferentes maravillas naturales de Venezuela.


----------



## Rbs

Your votes for your New7Wonders of Nature nominees have now been successfully counted.

Angel Falls, Waterfall
Auyantepui, Mountain
Canaima National Park, National Park
Gran Sabana, Valley
Los Roques, Archipelago
Mount Roraima, Moutain Peak
Pico Bolivar, Mountain Peak


----------



## Occit

*...El Salto Angel bajo al puesto 23*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Occit said:


> *...El Salto Angel bajo al puesto 23*


^^
circulen la info por correo a sus amistades


----------



## Rbs

Donde se ven los puestos ?


----------



## Rbs

Tienes razón...

​


----------



## Venex

Verciale, no entiendo esas posiciones... Como algunos sitios han llegado tan alto con tan poca publicidad mundial... Bien por el Salto que ya entro entre los grandes  jeje


----------



## Rbs

Bueno por lo menos hay que llegar a Diciembre entre los primeros 21! luego lo demás es fácil, una comisión se encargará de colocar a donde van y como Cascada más alta del mundo no lo tenemos tan difícil


----------



## Reina Pepiada

y lo mejor de todo es que no está el El Lago de Coatepeque :lol:


----------



## Andres_RoCa

No entiendo cómo hay sitios en los primeros lugares que no tienen nada particularmente extraordinario.


----------



## Mzz(:

:cheer::cheer:de 20...?? Si se puede si se puede...:banana::cheer::cheer:


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

Tenemos que seguir escalando posiciones!!!

Por cierto, Honduras y Guaemala, Norteamérica?


----------



## Rbs

Por lo menos ya llegamos por donde partimos... ahora lo que vaya pa 'rriba es ganancia  ya invité a varios por Facebook al Grupo


----------



## juanjo07

Ya estamos en el puesto 18 :horse::banana2:










Vamos muchachos sigamos apoyando, ayer hice votar a mi familia y amigos aun me faltan mas

Alguien tendrá una cadena (e-mail) con la información para apoyar al salto ángel, para mándala a todos mis contactos, que son como 180


----------



## Reina Pepiada

juanjo07 said:


> Ya estamos en el puesto 18 :horse::banana2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos muchachos sigamos apoyando, ayer hice votar a mi familia y amigos aun me faltan mas
> 
> Alguien tendrá una cadena (e-mail) con la información para apoyar al salto ángel, para mándala a todos mis contactos, que son como 180


Copié el post # 1 de Occit en este hilo,con algunas modificaciones y lo mande a mis contactos.
Dejame revisar a ver si aun está en mi hotmail, aunque no te prometo nada
por que me parece que hotmail, borra los enviados luego de cierto tiempo.


y lo mejor de todo es que no está el El Lago de Coatepeque


----------



## Rbs

Wow! ya pasamos el Grand Canyon

*ANÓTENSE LOS QUE TIENEN FACEBOOK AL GRUPO POR ESTA CAUSA!!! *entren acá http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=23495680856&ref=mf


----------



## Rbs

Lo veo y no lo creo... estamos de:

*17.* (+1) Angel Falls, Waterfall	VENEZUELA - South America :banana:

*51. * (+2) Los Roques, Archipelago	VENEZUELA - South America

*67.* (+11) Gran Sabana, Valley	VENEZUELA - South America

Otros...

*Auyantepui, Mountain
Current rank: 87

Canaima National Park, National Park
Current rank: 88

Cueva del Guacharo, Cave
Current rank: 91
*
Pensar que llegaron a los puestos 100+...


----------



## Seshin

Bueno, yo di mis 7 votos, a los parques venezolanos.

Es impresionante como han votado por La Gran Sabana. Ha subido una barbaridad


----------



## [email protected]!

Bueno igual yo ya vote!,:happy: incluso hice un correo tipo cadena invitando a todos mis amigos, a que participe, y que ellos hagan lo mismo ¡vamos que si se puede!​ 
PD:y aqui abajo esta mi comprobante de que si votekay:, por cierto cuando se sabran los resultados? alli dicen que el 31/12/08 esa es la fecha en que daran los resultados?

_"Your votes for your New7Wonders of Nature nominees have now been successfully counted"_


----------



## Rbs

*Salto Angel sigue igual en el 17

Los Roques subió 4 puestos al 44

La Gran Sabana subió del 61 al 59*


----------



## Seshin

Me parece que hay algo raro ahí.

Hay muchísima gente que ha votado por el Salto Ángel, y todavia se mantiene en ese puesto. En cambio Los Roques y La Gran Sabana subieron de posición


----------



## Okty1

Yo creo que deberíamos hacer una campaña Tri-Nacional Venezuela - Brasil - Guyana por RORAIMA, si la hacemos va a llevar mucho más chance que Los Roques y La Gran Sabana.. Brasil nadamás tiene que 200 millones de habitantes? con que votase una mínima fracción de ellos subiríamos bastante , Roraima es un lugar increíble además, toda una Wonder of Nature


----------



## Rbs

Lo malo es que está por los 140...


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Okty1 said:


> Yo creo que deberíamos hacer una campaña Tri-Nacional Venezuela - Brasil - Guyana por RORAIMA, si la hacemos va a llevar mucho más chance que Los Roques y La Gran Sabana.. Brasil nadamás tiene que 200 millones de habitantes? con que votase una mínima fracción de ellos subiríamos bastante , Roraima es un lugar increíble además, toda una Wonder of Nature


me parece buena idea
aunque estemos muy abajo siempre podremos subir

hablen ustedes con los moderadores de esos paises a ver que se puede hacer.

quizas la web de wonders of nature detecta cuando la gente vota desde una misma direccion ip y es por eso que muchos votos no quedan contabilizados.

seria bueno por precaucion que mas de una persona no vote desde la misma maquina.


----------



## Seshin

Buena idea. 

El monte Roraima es una maravilla natural. Es impresionante la flora y fauna que ahi habitan


----------



## Seshin

JJFC said:


> como se llama el grupo de face book?


Existen 2 grupos:

*A VOTAR POR EL SALTO ANGEL PARA QUE SEA UNA DE LAS 7 MARAVILLAS NATURALES!!


Votemos por el Salto Angel y Los roques en las 7 Maravillas del Mundo2008​*


----------



## lumon_14

*SEGUIMOS SUBIENDO!!*

14. *(=)* Salto Angel
39. *(+1)* Los Roques
45. *(+4)* Gran Sabana
58. *(+3)* Auyantepui
59. *(+5)* Canaima
71. *(+7)* Cueva del Guacharo

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## JJFC

osea no entiendo mucho.. los 7 primeros son los ganadores o los clasificado los elije un teatro!


----------



## Rbs

Se sacan los primeros 21! que queden al final del anho... luego una comisión de expertos se reunen a ver cuales son dignos y cuales no...


----------



## gustavoloreto2

las votaciones para los 21 finalistas serán hasta el 31/12/08


----------



## JJFC

o sea por lo menos debemos clasificar con dos!!! en los 21 pero no creo q los roques pueda competir con la barrera coralina de australia!


----------



## lumon_14

Yo he estado siguiendo los resultados al pelo, y la barrera coralina de Australia lo que ha hecho es bajar de posiciones diariamente durantes los ultimos 5 dias, mientras que los roques ha ido subiendo continuamente. Ademas que Los Roques no tiene nada que envidiarle a la Barrera Coralina, esta ultima es una barrera nada mas, Los Roques aparte de tener pinta de barrera tiene ademas playas paradisiacas, de aguas transparentes y arenas blancas.

*Gran Barrera Coralina*


















*Los Roques*













































Tengamos esperanzas y votemos full que si se puede.


----------



## juanjo07

lumon_14 said:


> Tengamos esperanzas y votemos full que *si se puede*.


La Polar te va a demandar por decir esto :lol::lol:


----------



## JJFC

bueno es mi punto de vista!! la barrera es algo increible!!1 igual que nuestro roque!!! que bello es!!


----------



## Rbs

Salto Ángel de 13 :banana:
Los Roques de 37
Gran Sabana d 45
Auyantepui de 57
Canaima de 58
Cueva del G de 70


----------



## gustavoloreto2

que bien...


----------



## juanjo07

alli vamos :banana:


----------



## Mzz(:

No se limiten a Facebook y Hi5...Quien tenga Ortuk, MySpace, Tagged y cualquier otra Red social mande Boletines, Correos, lo que sea..!!


----------



## lumon_14

*ESCALANDO POSICIONES!*

*13. (=)* SALTO ANGEL
*36. (=) * LOS ROQUES
*45. (=)* GRAN SABANA
*53. (+2)* AUYANTEPUI
*54. (+3)* CANAIMA 
*67. (=)* CUEVA DEL GUACHARO


----------



## sicaliptic0

y alguno no puede crear un grupo o un perfil en MYSPACE como lo crearon con Facebook???


----------



## gustavoloreto2

Salto Angol ahora de 12, deplazamos al lago Titicaca


----------



## gustavoloreto2

Lo interesante es que ninguno de los 12 primeros se ha movido en varios días, quizás ya no se está votando por ellos, por lo que es importante que nos fajemos, ja ja


----------



## Rbs

12. (^1) SALTO ANGEL
35. (^1) LOS ROQUES
45. (=) GRAN SABANA
52. (^1) AUYANTEPUI
54. (^2) CANAIMA
67. (=) CUEVA DEL GUACHARO


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

Ya vamos al top ten!! :banana:


----------



## [email protected]!

Rвs;19196805 said:


> 12. (^1) SALTO ANGEL
> 35. (^1) LOS ROQUES
> 45. (=) GRAN SABANA
> 52. (^1) AUYANTEPUI
> 54. (^2) CANAIMA
> 67. (=) CUEVA DEL GUACHARO


chamo que bueno vale! ojala y todas nuestras maravillas quedaran en la primera tanda...


----------



## JJFC

supongo q eliminan a la q menos voten x ellas!


----------



## Andres_RoCa

^^ Si fuera así, no eliminarían algunas del _top_.


----------



## Seshin

Volví a votar

Los Roques, La Gran Sabana y La Cueva del Guachararo bajaron de posición


----------



## juanjo07

Yo no se q paso pero todos bajaron una posicion a partir del puesto 9, sera q metieron a Chocolate Hills en este puesto?????? :dunno:


----------



## Rbs

Nop metieron la de abajo otra de Filipinas...


----------



## Rbs

Se les dije! bajó salto angel al 8! por chocolate hills... y seguro bajara otro más!


----------



## [email protected]!

No vale que mal no puede serhno:, bueno hay que tratar de volverlo a subir y colocarlo donde estaba o ponerlo en un puesto mas alto


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Rвs;19341717 said:


> Este video es :drool: veanlo a pantalla completa!


amooooooooo ese documental , es planeta tierra de la BBC
Vean este y si pueden inscrústenlo ando de afán y no lo puedo hacer.
Lloré al verlo 

Por favor se los ruego no lancen basura a las calles ni en nuestros lugares naturales
no sean warros 

http://www.primera-clase.com/2008/03/11/video-parque-nacional-canaima-y-salto-angel/


----------



## lumon_14

No quiero generar polemicas pero me quede  cuando vi esto:lol:

(=) 8.- Salto Angel
(+30) 16.- Cuevas Charles Brewer!!!
Que es eso!!?? Y las demas lo que hicieron fue retroceder!


----------



## Rbs

Si ayer fue un dia loco hno:


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

Que loquera es esa??


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

Chasles brewer de 13!

Salto angel 8

Roques 26

Gran sbana 31


----------



## Seshin

Hace tiempo dije, que me parecía que había algo extraño con esas votaciones.


----------



## Rbs

Y lo dije... Salto Angel bajó al 9...


----------



## Seshin

=( 

:gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah:


----------



## [email protected]!

pero porque que paso? no vale sera que esa gente esta jugando sucio? hno:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

esto me lo pasaron por una lista de correos lo podemos usar como modelo

EL SALTO ANGEL LO MERECE
Amigos,

En el año 2007 se eligieron las 7 Nuevas Maravillas del Mundo, las cuales fueron declaradas como tal el día 07/07/2007 en la ciudad de
Lisboa(Portugal). Los resultados fueron: Machupicchu (Perú), Chichón Itza(México), Petra(Jordania), Taj Mahal (India), La Gran Muralla
China, El Coliseo de Roma y el Cristo Redentor de Rio de Janeiro.

Este acontecimiento, ademas de incrementar el orgullo nacional de los habitantes de cada uno de esos paises, atrajo una mayor cantidad de
visitantes que de una manera directa inciden en mejoras economicas y sociales para los mismos.

Este año 2008, el tema son las 7 Maravillas Naturales del Mundo, entre las favoritas se encuentra nuestro Salto Angel, sin embargo el triunfo
no es espontáneo, dado que la votación se hace a través de Internet, es necesario que todos nosotros votemos pronto y que en lo posible
pasemos la voz a todas las personas que conozcamos, de manera tal que podamos obtener la cantidad de votos necesarios para entrar en el
grupo de 7. 

Hay que Tomar en cuenta que existen una gran cantidad de candidatos fuertes en el mundo, pero si podemos lograrlo, pues Perú es
uno de los paises menos poblados del concurso anterior y resultó ganador con Machupicchu.

Se vota en el siguiente link:

http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/

Pasalo a tus contactos, por favor.........


----------



## juanjo07

Ya el salto Angel bajo al puesto 13  y la Cueva Charles Charles Brewer esta en el puesto 11


----------



## [email protected]!

No loco, ahora paso al puesto numero 14 bajo 1 casilla que broma vale, que habra pasado? :no:

pero bueno tenemos una en el puesto 8 Charles Brewer's Cave, Cave y con tendencia a subir


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Qué raro huelen las votaciones de ese sitio...


----------



## gustavoloreto2

En la pagina (Grupo) del Facebook explican que salio el Salto Angel porque no tiene apoyo oficial, y que ya se encuentra el SariSariñama... de todas maneras es mejor que busquen la infomación correcta allí


----------



## Okty1

Apoyo Oficial? y dónde coño dice que tiene que tener apoyo oficial, tamaña ridiculez...

Revisando más el site si menciona que candidato que no tenga apoyo oficial no podrá ser seleccionado para la preselección final (aunque en ningun lado dice que seran ELIMINADOS de la competición, mandando a la verga todo el es esfuerzo tremendo que se hizo votando por el monumento)

Resulta que hay que bajarse una planilla en esta página: http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/nomination/osc/
, llenarla y enviarla por fax , pero tienen que ser entes gubernamentales ajuro quienes lo hagan (vaina pa burocrática, parecen venezolanos).

Así que parece que hay que alzar la voz de protesta ante entes gubernamentales que apoyen la candidatura del Salto Angel, se me ocurren INPARQUES, GOBERNACIÓN DE BOLÍVAR, MINISTERIO DE TURISMO, MINCI (que para esto si debería hacer propaganda),MINISTERIO DEL AMBIENTE y ONGs de protección ambiental.

E-mails y teléfonos donde podemos quejarnos:

*INPARQUES*
_Sede Principal_
Distribuidor Santa Cecilia, Edificio sur del Museo de Transporte. Teléfonos: 0212.273.28.11 Fax: 0212.273.28.87.
_
Sede Regional Estado Bolívar_
Av. Guayana, Edif. Centro Empresarial Alta Vista, Piso 8. Pto. Ordaz. Teléfono: 0286.966.20.33. Fax: 0286.966.20.32.

[email protected]

[email protected]

*Gobernación Estado Bolívar*

Ciudad Bolívar, Calle constitución con Amor Patrio, Casa de los Gobernadores.

_Despacho del Gobernador:_ [email protected]

_Secretaría General de Gobierno:_ [email protected]

_Secretaría de Turismo y Ambiente:_ [email protected]

_Secretaría de Cultura:_ [email protected]

*Ministerio del Poder Popular para el Turismo*

Av. Francisco de Miranda con Av. Ppal. de La Floresta Edif. Mintur (Frente al Colegio Universitario de Caracas) Municipio Chacao - Edo. Miranda. Caracas - Venezuela

Teléfonos: (0212) 208.4511 (Master)

_Ministro_ [email protected]

_Venetur_ [email protected]

*MINCI*

Av. Universidad, Torre Ministerial, pisos 9 y 10.
Caracas - Dtto. Capital
Venezuela
1010

[email protected]

_Directora General de Medios Alternativos y Comunitarios_
María Angelica Toro e-mail: [email protected]
_
Dirección General de Medios Internacionales_

E-mail: [email protected]

*Ministerio del Poder Popular para el Ambiente*

Centro Simon Bolivar, Torre Sur Plaza Caracas
Telefonos: 0212-408-11-11 
_
Oficina de Gestión y Cooperación Internacional_

email: [email protected]

*Conseguir e-mails directos de entes gubernamentales es un lio, busquen más y escriban o llamen por teléfono.


----------



## lumon_14

miren pero hay que volver a postular el salto angel. Eso se puede hacer.


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

Entonces para que lo aceptaron? porque no quitaron a los demas venezolanos? si no hay apoyo al Salto Angel menos para los demas!! asi que eso fue que le afecto sus intereses lo rapido que este iba subiendo!!


----------



## Rbs

Yo mandé una solicitud... hace 3 semanas :S


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Esta burocracia se pasa de estúpida...

¿O sea que aquí no ganan las maravillas naturales por ser "maravillosas" sino por tener "apoyo oficial"?

Que coman mie... qué ridícula esa gente.


----------



## Rbs

Ya volvió el Salto Ángel, está de 22


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

Rвs;21560738 said:


> Ya volvió el Salto Ángel, está de 22


A votar again:nuts:


----------



## lumon_14

Oye que bueno de verdad! Aunque me sigue pareciendo esta broma demasiado trampeadahnoe tener a 4 maravillas venezolanas por debajo del puesto 40 ahora solo tenemos al salta angel en el puesto 21. Pero bueno, que mas queda, a votar para ponerlo como estaba antes, que la gente sepa que el salto angel es una verdadera maravilla natural del mundo.


----------



## [email protected]!

que bueno que volvio a salir, pero es verdad alli hay Mano Negra, porque sacaron al salto angel y de la noche a la mañana lo volvieron a poner?

no se esas votaciones estan muy raras...


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·

Se pasaron de verdad! que descaro! :no:


No debemos decaer, y volverlo a colocar en buena posicion a ver que harán!!!


----------



## [email protected]!

Bueno y asi estan las cosas, con nuestras maravillas naturales

Pos. *23* El Salto Angel
Pos. *46* El Archipielago de los Roques
Pos. *51* La Gran Sabana
Pos. *57 *Parque Nacional Canaima
Pos. *59* El Auyantepui
Pos. *68* La Cueva del Guacharo

Todas con tendencia a la *Baja*









http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

[email protected]! said:


> Bueno y asi estan las cosas, con nuestras maravillas naturales
> 
> Pos. *23* El Salto Angel
> Pos. *46* El Archipielago de los Roques
> Pos. *51* La Gran Sabana
> Pos. *57 *Parque Nacional Canaima
> Pos. *59* El Auyantepui
> Pos. *68* La Cueva del Guacharo
> 
> Todas con tendencia a la *Baja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/


Hoy el Salto Ángel está en la posición nº 24hno:


----------



## Occit

WOW aparecio el Salto Angel?...que raro...que habra pasado?...bueno al menos estamos en el conteo de nuevo, pero ya no confio en esa pagina ya


----------



## Seshin

Volví a votar


----------



## Rbs

Yo también


----------



## elguaroantonio

vaa yo vote hace rato pero de seguro no cuenta, sera de nuevo...


----------



## [email protected]!

Asi va el ranking de nuestras maravillas naturales hasta los momentos...

Pos.*26* El Salto Angel
Pos.*33* La cueva del guacharo
Pos.*55* El archipielago de los roques
Pos.*59* La Gran Sabana
Pos.*67* Parque nacional canaima
Pos.*69* el auyantepuy

En conclusion, el salto angel se ha mantenido en su lugar y la cueva del guacharo esta subiendo y dando la pelea, del resto las demas maravillas naturales siguen en Baja

http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/


----------



## Seshin

Vuelvan a votarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## HeberLeo

No habia votado ya lo hix...!


----------



## Rbs

Salto ángel subió uno... puesto 25


----------



## gustavoloreto2

Pueden votar nuevamente y no requiere confirmación del correo, solo los correos que ya votaron...


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

gustavoloreto2 said:


> Pueden votar nuevamente y no requiere confirmación del correo, solo los correos que ya votaron...


y serán válidos más de un voto por correo?


----------



## gustavoloreto2

no, pero yo pude votar nuevamente con los correos que ya había votado antes de que saliera de la lista, es como si hubieran borrado todo el historial de votaciones


----------



## [email protected]!

^^si eso parece ser, yo volvi a votar y el sistema me acepto mis votos despues que uno vota sale esto "_Your votes were already successfully counted"_

asi que si se puede volver a votar,vamos señores a votar nuevamente!:yes:


----------



## danielVE64

Yo he votado varias veces y asi va el ranking 77 (07-Jul)

9. Amazon, River/Forest (=)
33. Angel Falls, Waterfall (-1)
44. Cueva del Guacharo, Cave (-3)
60. Los Roques, Archipelago (-2)
69. Gran Sabana, Valley (-3)
74. Auyantepui, Mountain (+3) 
77. Canaima National Park (-3)


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Cada vez perdemos más puestos. hno:

Bah, esos tipos son poco serios.


----------



## danielVE64

^^ Aunque junto con China somos el pais con mas lugares dentro de la lista 77 hasta ahora...

*Con 7 lugares:*
China y Venezuela.

*Con 5 lugares:*
Australia y Peru.

*Con 4 lugares:*
Filipinas, Nepal y Tailandia.

*Con 3 lugares:*
Bolivia, Brasil, Estados Unidos e Indonesia.

*Con 2 lugares:*
Bangladesh, Ecuador, Israel, Italia, Japon, Jordania y Vietnam.

*Con 1 lugar:*
Alemania, Argentina, Belize, Cambodia, Canada, Colombia, Corea, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Eritrea, Francia, French Polynesia, Guatemala, Guyana, Honduras, India, Republica Popular de Lao, Libano, Maldiva, Mexico, Mongolia, Namibia, Territorio de Palestina, Pakistan, Reino Unido, Rusia, Saudi Arabia, Serbia, Singapur, Suiza, Suriname, Tanzania, Turquia, Zambia, Zimbabwe.


----------



## valenciano21

oigan comooo vas los datosss quien sabeee ?????? amm y tambn quien sabee cuandoo son la entregaaa de los premios a los 7 lugares ??


----------



## B767-nah

purois asiaticos van de primeros...degenerados sin almas son demasiados XD


----------



## danielVE64

10-07:

8. Amazon, River/Forest (+1)
35. Angel Falls, Waterfall (-2)
45. Cueva del Guacharo, Cave (-1)
60. Los Roques, Archipelago (=)
73. Gran Sabana, Valley (-4)
75. Auyantepui, Mountain (-1)

Sale: Canaima National Park hno:


----------



## CH9

Que rabia con esta gente de Asia que vota en masa, que se busquen un oficio en vez de estar votando tanto... jajaja que asco,cada vez baja mas el salto angel!!


----------



## valenciano21

si pero kien sabe cuando proclaman los 7 lugares no me lo quiero perder


----------



## [email protected]!

Actualizando como va las cosas...

Pos. *27* El Auyantepuy
Pos. *50* El Salto Angel
Pos. *55* La Cueva Del Guacharo
Pos. *77* El Sarisariñama

De 6 maravillas que estaban participando, entro una Nueva que es la Montaña o tepuy Sarisariñama, salieron del Ranking *el archipielago de los roques*,*la gran sabana* y *el parque nacional canaima*, en fin nos quedamos con 4, que estan aun participando y las que salieron, sabra dios a donde fueron a parar :|

http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/


----------



## Reina Pepiada

yo me decepcione tanto de eso.....


----------



## Okty1

^^ Ídem


----------



## Andres_RoCa

[email protected]! said:


> Pos. *77* El Sarisariñama


Me acordé de Ximena Sariñana.

Reina y Birchbauer, no son los únicos... Ya esto dejó de inspirar.


----------



## valenciano21

[email protected]! said:


> Actualizando como va las cosas...
> 
> Pos. *27* El Auyantepuy
> Pos. *50* El Salto Angel
> Pos. *55* La Cueva Del Guacharo
> Pos. *77* El Sarisariñama
> 
> De 6 maravillas que estaban participando, entro una Nueva que es la Montaña o tepuy Sarisariñama, salieron del Ranking *el archipielago de los roques*,*la gran sabana* y *el parque nacional canaima*, en fin nos quedamos con 4, que estan aun participando y las que salieron, sabra dios a donde fueron a parar :|
> 
> http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/


no puedooo creerlo dios mioo como el salta angel va estar tan lejor :O yo creia que era nuestro rallito de sol


----------



## elguaroantonio

:bash:que fastidio con esa vaina, siempre quedamos mas botaos, para que a la final terminen reconociendo lo que es maravillosos, ademas no es la primera vez, por cierto odio que lo llamen salto angel, demasiado ******, me gusta mas churun merun, mas autoctono y unico, jamas lo podran copiar.


----------



## [email protected]!

^^Bueno a mi en particular ambos nombres me parecen Bien pero es verdad lo que dices churun merun, es unico


----------



## Reina Pepiada

no.el nombre real es kerepacupai meru.

Otro de los atractivos que presenta el Auyantepui y que quizás sea desconocido por muchos es el salto Churún-Merú, confundido con frecuencia con el Salto Angel. Tal vez el nombre de Churún-Merú sea ya reconocida, lo que si no es conocido por muchos es que este salto ubicado al final del cañón del diablo y con 400 metros de caída, es el cuarto más grande del mundo


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^aa gracias por la aclaratoria, realmente no sabia que era otro, pero como churun merun fue el que se difundio mas ( creo que por ser mas facil de aprender )..


----------



## [email protected]!

Bueno la pagina LiveRanking muestra ahora un cambio, ahora al lado de cada maravilla natural hay un indicador y abajo esta la leyenda del significado de cada indicador de estatus








*This nominee is officially supported.*
Click on the name of the nominee to find out more








*This nominee is not yet officially supported*
Without an Official Supporting Committee (OSC), a nominee cannot participate in the next stages of the New7Wonders of Nature campaign. Support your nominee! Find out how easy it is to start an OSC.








*OSC Status: Pending*
We have been approached for the formation of an Official Supporting Committee (OSC) for this nominee. However, the applicant does not fulfill all the New7Wonders of Nature requirements for an OSC formation. If YOU are an official administrator of a public entity or could enroll such a public entity, please fill out the OSC fax application and fax it to us.

http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/

P.D. si alguen por favor puede mas o menos traducir que dice cada indicador se le agradeceria mucho ya que yo pa traducir del ingles al español soy malisimo =S


----------



## Andres_RoCa

[email protected]! said:


> *This nominee is officially supported.*
> Click on the name of the nominee to find out more


Este nominado está oficialmente apoyado.
Haz click en el nombre del nominado para saber más.



[email protected]! said:


> *This nominee is not yet officially supported*
> Without an Official Supporting Committee (OSC), a nominee cannot participate in the next stages of the New7Wonders of Nature campaign. Support your nominee! Find out how easy it is to start an OSC.


Este nominado aún no está oficialmente apoyado.
Sin un Comité de Apoyo Oficial (OSC), un nominado no puede participar en las siguientes etapas de la campaña. ¡Apoya a tu nominado! Averigua qué tan fácil es iniciar un comité.



[email protected]! said:


> *OSC Status: Pending*
> We have been approached for the formation of an Official Supporting Committee (OSC) for this nominee. However, the applicant does not fulfill all the New7Wonders of Nature requirements for an OSC formation. If YOU are an official administrator of a public entity or could enroll such a public entity, please fill out the OSC fax application and fax it to us.


Estado del comité: Pendiente.
Hemos sido contactados para la formación de un Comité Oficial de Apoyo de este nominado. Sin embargo, no llena todos los requisitos para la formación de un comité. Si TÚ eres un administrador oficial de una entidad pública o pudieres representar dicha entidad pública, por favor llena la planilla de ingreso al comité y enviánosla por fax.


----------



## [email protected]!

Muchas gracias Andres_RoCa


----------



## Andres_RoCa

No hay problema.


----------



## ServiJesus

ninguna de nuestras maravillas esta nominada oficialmente.. cualquier persona lo puede hacer??? conocen una pagina del gobierno donde se pueda reclamar, para que tengan un apoyo oficial.


----------



## elguaroantonio

:dunno:ya varios lo intentaron por todas las vias posibles y ya viste los resultados:dunno:


----------



## CH9

Cuantos de Venezuela quedan?


----------



## [email protected]!

^^Respondiendo tu pregunta, Las maravillas naturales que aun estan Participando:

Pos.







*17* El Auyantepuy (







)
Pos.







*61* La cueva del guacharo(







)
Pos.







*75 *el salto angel (







)

como saben esos circulos indican el estatus de dicha maravilla, el significado de los mismos los pueden leer abajo que fueron traducidos gracias a *Andres_RoCa*

bueno las imagenes o en este caso los resultados hablan por si soloshno::no:
http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/


----------



## ch'i

Ese ranking ya no vale la pena. Al parecer, toda Asia ha votado en masa: 24 de los 30 primeros puestos.


----------



## ServiJesus

aunque las islas galapagos estan de 2do lugar, ni siquiera el amazonas ha llegado a ese puesto


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Ya ni me importa este ranking, qué vaina tan desordenada, y francamente como dijeron, no vale la pena. No es para nada justo, no creo que el sitio más maravilloso del planeta se deba determinar por el número de internautas interesados por país en dicho ranking.


----------



## valenciano21

si tienes rason no vale la pena aya los jueses si en verdad quieren una verdadera maravilla


----------



## ch'i

Esto va así (17.09.08):

09. Río/Selva Amazonas
22. El Auyantepui
47. El Roraima
63. La Cueva del Guácharo
66. Salto Ángel

Aún todas sin apoyo oficial. De llegar alguna a ser finalista, entonces será descartada. Se puede seguir votando hasta el 9 de julio de 2009.


----------



## MariaYS

Ahora va así:

19.	*Amazon, River/Forest* BOLIVIA/ BRAZIL/ COLOMBIA/ ECUADOR/ FRENCH GUIANA/ GUYANA/ PERU/ SURINAME/ VENEZUELA - South America

29.	*Angel Falls	*VENEZUELA - South America

49.	*Cueva del Guacharo, Cave* VENEZUELA - South America

74.	*Los Roques, Archipelago* VENEZUELA - South America

Saludos,


----------



## elguaroantonio

dios esa es la encuestas mas :nuts: que e visto un dia estan de 100 y otro de primeros, vamos a ver como termina


----------



## Occit

Ya ni se cuantas cuentas de correo he abierto para votar por el salto angel...nojoda xD


----------



## Reina Pepiada

yo tiré la toalla hace rato
que gente tan poco seria.
Si el Salto Angel, pasa a la 2da ronda, retomaré las votaciones.


----------



## [email protected]!

vamos a ver como esta la cosa:

Pos.







*29* El salto Angel (







)
Pos.







*49* La cueva del Guacharo (







)
Pos.







*74* Los Roques(







)

como saben esos circulos indican el estatus de dicha maravilla

Bueno aparentemente las cosas pintan bien para la maravilla mas cercana que es nuestro salto angel, pero de todas maneras no hay que ilusionarse asi como estan hoy, mañana como cosa rara cambia 

http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Me da rabia que lleve tanta ¿burocracia? algo tan sencillo y puro como es escoger una maravilla natural. ¿Qué importan los comités y cualquier mariquera de esas si lo que se busca es encontrar las más grandes bellezas naturales?

La cagan con toda esa burocracia.

Por qué carajos va a necesitar un comité de apoyo el Everest, el Salto Ángel, el Gran Cañón, si son monumentos naturales que se representan por sí solos y eso es más que suficiente, pues ningún hombre podrá interceder por ellos ni que lo intente.


----------



## Tuto...

*no importa para mi sera siempre el 1*

lo he pintado varias veces y esta version del 2006 en acuarela se la obsequie a un colega de bucaramanga.....que viva el churum merun


----------



## valenciano21

coyeee que rabia por dios no hace falta preguntar si una maravilla tal citio para darce cuenta o decir que si lo es que absurdo como el salto angel va a estar 29 la isla galapagos de 2 o dios es la apocalipsis sera que tienen que tener un nombre de animal para que se te aga conosido y votes por ella o dios que rabia pero no jose ojala por lo menos yo si creo que el salto angel que para las 2da elecciones y si lo hace a votar porque si queda para el cuadro final no creo que los jurados sean tan tontos para no darce cuenta que merese un 1er puesto y asi ojala tengamos 2 marabillas el salto y la selva  ojala tubiera chance los roques pero le hace falta fama


----------



## ch'i

Andres_RoCa said:


> Me da rabia que lleve tanta ¿burocracia? algo tan sencillo y puro como es escoger una maravilla natural. ¿Qué importan los comités y cualquier mariquera de esas si lo que se busca es encontrar las más grandes bellezas naturales?
> 
> La cagan con toda esa burocracia.
> 
> Por qué carajos va a necesitar un comité de apoyo el Everest, el Salto Ángel, el Gran Cañón, si son monumentos naturales que se representan por sí solos y eso es más que suficiente, pues ningún hombre podrá interceder por ellos ni que lo intente.


Estoy de acuerdo con esto. Es rídiculo que una maravilla no sea seleccionada por el simple hecho de no contar con el respaldo de un gobierno. ¿Acaso dejará de ser maravilla sin esto?


----------



## [email protected]!

Pos.







*24* El Salto Angel (







)
Pos.







*40* La Cueva del guacharo (







)
Pos.







*44* Los Roques (







)
Pos.







* 68* La Gran Sabana (







)
Pos.







*73* Parque nacional Canaima (







)
Pos.







*75* El Auyantepuy (







)

http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/liveranking/


Dios miren cuantas maravillas ,aparecieron las que habian desaparecido misteriosamente del Ranking =O :|

Cuack! xD​


----------



## lumon_14

Sehhnoero anets teniamos como 4 maravillas por debajo de la 40va posicion, ahora solo una. Nos negrearon pero feo!.


----------



## valenciano21

A pesar de todo yo creo que todavia hay esperanzas, un rayito de luz!!


----------



## elguaroantonio

aaa es mejor asi..


----------



## XNEOMAX

este foro esta casi abandonado :S... no se si se han dado cuenta pero han separado el ranking en categorías, ocupando el salto angel la posición nº 2 de lagos ríos y cataratas

miren lo que dice la pagina

OSC Status: Pending
We have been approached for the formation of an Official Supporting Committee (OSC) for this nominee. However, the applicant does not fulfill all the New7Wonders of Nature requirements for an OSC formation. If YOU are an official administrator of a public entity or could enroll such a public entity, please fill out the OSC fax application and fax it to us.
WITHOUT AN OFFICIAL SUPPORTING COMMITTEE (OSC), A NOMINEE CANNOT PARTICIPATE IN THE NEXT STAGES OF THE NEW7WONDERS OF NATURE CAMPAIGN.

El Ministerio de Cultura y el de ambiente deberían contactarse ¬¬


----------



## valenciano21

XNEOMAX said:


> este foro esta casi abandonado :S... no se si se han dado cuenta pero han separado el ranking en categorías, ocupando el salto angel la posición nº 2 de lagos ríos y cataratas
> 
> miren lo que dice la pagina
> 
> OSC Status: Pending
> We have been approached for the formation of an Official Supporting Committee (OSC) for this nominee. However, the applicant does not fulfill all the New7Wonders of Nature requirements for an OSC formation. If YOU are an official administrator of a public entity or could enroll such a public entity, please fill out the OSC fax application and fax it to us.
> WITHOUT AN OFFICIAL SUPPORTING COMMITTEE (OSC), A NOMINEE CANNOT PARTICIPATE IN THE NEXT STAGES OF THE NEW7WONDERS OF NATURE CAMPAIGN.
> 
> El Ministerio de Cultura y el de ambiente deberían contactarse ¬¬


O dios miooo, por dios,  ojala y que se contacten lo mas pronto posible entes que puedan hacer un apoyo oficial


----------



## JJFC

y si alguien de aqui del foro le manda un email al ministerio de Ambiente o a Imparques que se yo contandole lo que pasa con eso!


----------



## ServiJesus

El ranking lo cambiaron, ahora es por grupos de la A hasta la G, 

El Salto Angel esta en el grupo F, en la posicion 4.


----------



## rocker5167

de verdad ke siendo LA CAIDA DE AGUA MAS ALTA DEL MUNDO deBeria estar almenos entre los primeros 10
PS: Y SEGUN ESTA PAGINA, 19 VECES MAS ALTA KE LAS CATARATAS DEL NIAGARA (TORONTO, CANADA)
http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/nominees/southamerica/c/AngelFallsWaterfall/


----------



## Rbs

Bueno Salto Angel de 6


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

En el grupo C Mount Roraima en el 27.
En el grupo E Amazon, River/Forest en el 2.


----------



## ServiJesus

Este es el enlace directo para votar, solo necesitas tu correo electrónico y es completamente gratuito
http://www.new7wonders.com/nature/en/vote_on_nominees/?firstselect=2:196


----------



## Rbs

Miren lo que sale ya...

*This nominee is officially supported.*
Find out how to contact the Official Supporting Committee (OSC).
Be part of it! Support your nominee


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

*Últimas horas para votar por las Siete Nuevas Maravillas Naturales​*
Los internautas tienen hasta esta medianoche de plazo para votar a través de la red y elegir así los 77 candidatos que optarán a ser finalistas en el concurso las “Siete Nuevas Maravillas Naturales”.

Una vez cerrado el plazo, de entre los 77 candidatos elegidos por votación popular saldrán 28 finalistas que serán escogidos por un grupo de expertos presididos por el ex director general de la UNESCO Federico Mayor Zaragoza.

Esa lista de finalistas se hará pública el próximo día 21 de julio.

Posteriormente, se reanudará el proceso de votación para llegar a la lista definitiva, que se dará a conocer en 2011.

La campaña para las “Siete Nuevas Maravillas Naturales” empezó en 2007 con 440 emplazamientos en 220 países presentados como candidatos.

Para finales de 2008, los candidatos se calificaron como nominados nacionales o multinacionales.

Entre los numerosos nominados se encuentran las Islas Galápagos (Ecuador), Sierra Nevada (España), el desierto del Kalahari (Botsuana, Namibia y Sudáfrica), las cataratas de Iguazú (Argentina y Brasil), el cañón del Colca y el lago Titicaca (ambos en Perú), el parque nacional del Yunque (Puerto Rico) y el cañón de Chicamocha (Colombia).

EFE

Fuente: http://www.noticias24.com/lifestyle...ar-por-las-siete-nuevas-maravillas-naturales/


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

a votar


----------



## Occit

EDUARDOPJ said:


> a votar


Ya yo vote con 5 de mis correos


----------



## ServiJesus

^^Ya vote!!


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

:banana: Wow!!! El Salto Ángel en el TOP 28


----------



## Rbs

Ya voté 

Una sugerencia, traten de no votar por rivales directos, como Iguazú u otras cataratas o ríos.


----------



## JRAB

Ya vote 5 veces con diferentes msn


----------



## ServiJesus

Rbs said:


> Ya voté
> 
> Una sugerencia, traten de no votar por rivales directos, como Iguazú u otras cataratas o ríos.


:shifty: Eso mismo hice YO, de paso las únicas que conocia era El Salto Angel, y la de Vietnam.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Qué bien, el Salto Ángel tiene bastante chance.


----------



## WG-85

jonathan arrieta said:


> Ya vote 5 veces con diferentes msn


yo vote desde varias direcciones de IP y correos distintos.

:colgate::colgate::colgate:

se lo merece:


----------



## chosebus

un pequeño homenaje personal...es decir..con mis propias fotos




























la cima.....


----------



## venezolanismo

Ya vote..


----------



## Andres_RoCa

También voté. Arrieta, abre como 20 otras cuentas para que puedas votar más. No espero menos luego de tu propaganda.


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

*Cinco lugares latinoamericanos son finalistas del concurso 
las "Siete Nuevas Maravillas Naturales"* 

Ginebra, 21 jul (EFE).- La Selva Amazónica, el Salto del Ángel, El Yunque, las Islas Galápagos y las cataratas de Foz de Iguazú son los cinco enclaves latinoamericanos elegidos entre los 28 finalistas del concurso las "Siete Nuevas Maravillas Naturales".

Así lo decidió hoy un grupo de 6 expertos presididos por el ex director general de la UNESCO Federico Mayor Zaragoza, que eligieron entre 77 candidatos preseleccionados por millones de internautas.

Los enclaves latinoamericanos abarcan 11 países, algunos de los cuales se repiten: dado que la Selva Amazónica forma parte de Bolivia, Brasil, Colombia, Ecuador, Guayana, Guayana Francesa, Perú, Surinam, y Venezuela; El Salto del Ángel está en Venezuela; El Yunque en Puerto Rico; las Islas Galápagos en Ecuador; y Foz de Iguazú en Brasil y Argentina.

El resto de finalistas son: la Bahía del Fundy en Canadá; la Selva Negra en Alemania; Bu Tinah Shoals en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos; los Acantilados de Moher en Irlanda; y el Mar Muerto en Palestina, Jordania e Israel.

Además, el Vesubio (Italia); la bahía de Ha Long (Vietnam) el monte Kilimanjaro (Tanzania); la gran barrera de coral (Australia y Papua Nueva Guinea); el Gran Cañón (Estados Unidos); Jeita Grotto (Líbano); y Jeju Island (Corea del Sur).

La lista de finalistas se completa con Komodo en Indonesia; las Islas Maldivas; el Lago Masurian en Polonia; el Monte Cervino en Suiza e Italia; Milford Sound en Nueva Zelanda; los volcanes de barro en Azerbaiyán; el Río Subterráneo de Puerto Princesa en Filipinas; la Montaña Mesa de Sudáfrica; el Uluru en Australia; y el Yushan en Taiwán.

Los expertos, cuyos nombres fueron revelados hoy, son además de del español Mayor Zaragoza, el ecologista estadounidense John Francis; el camarógrafo keniano Simon King; la ecologista brasileña Ana Paula Tavares; el periodista canadiense Rex Weyler, co-fundador de Greenpeace; el profesor checo Jan Zima; y el creador de la campaña las Siete Maravillas, Bernard Weber.

El grupo de expertos eligió los 28 finalistas teniendo en cuenta la belleza del lugar; su diversidad; la importancia ecológica; el legado histórico y la localización geográfica para tener una distribución equitativa por continentes.

*La organización de las "Siete Nuevas Maravillas Naturales" visitará cada uno de los 28 enclaves e intentará que en cada lugar el gobierno organice un evento para promocionarlo.*

Desde hoy se reanuda el proceso de votación pública a través de internet, para llegar a la lista definitiva, en 2011.

La campaña empezó en 2007 con 440 emplazamientos en 220 países presentados como candidatos.

Fuentes: http://espanol.news.yahoo.com/s/210...res-latinoamericanos-finalistas-concurso.html


----------



## JRAB

Andres_RoCa said:


> También voté. Arrieta, abre como 20 otras cuentas para que puedas votar más. No espero menos luego de tu propaganda.


JAJAJA es que en verdad se lo merece y opino que cuando ellos lleguen a ver ese monumento desde sus pies (si es que no van en avionetahno y apreciar esa caída de agua creo que ya le darán el primer lugar, yo no he ido pero solo en fotos se siente y se ve los grandioso que es.


----------



## danielVE64

Yo también voté! No hay nada más maravilloso y perfecto en el mundo que Canaima.


----------



## [email protected]!

Y bueno, yo tambien puse mi granito de arena a favor de nuestras bellezas naturales


----------



## AuriRojo

Imagino que todos los foristas ya votaron.....
es imperdonable no hacerlo....

Canaima es Canaima..... :cheers:


----------



## RGV_Ve

Ya voté!! 

aquí mi voto:

Amazon 
Angel Falls 
Black Forest 
Bu Tinah Shoals 
Galapagos 
Jeita Grotto 
Masurian Lake District

Hahaha sólo me interesan de ahí El Salto Angel, el Amazonas, y las Galápagos, las demás traté de que fueran puras nulas.. Estrategia :lol:


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

También utilice esa estrategia, espero que no todos hagan lo mismo, te imaginas? que las nulas pasen a formar parte de las Nuevas Maravillas Naturales? :lol:


----------



## RAUL5558

yo creo q mas bien preparemos una lista con as opciones deberiamos colocar osea para darle como una chuleta a los q falten analizando cuales ya de por si van a tener su lugar seguro por ejemplo aqui digo la mia :

***SALTO ANGEL (por supuesto)
***AMAZON (por supuesto)
***GALAPAGOS (apoyandonos como latinos)...

estas so las q nos intersan ahora las q van seguro tambien por belleza y esas cosas...

***GRAN BARRERA DE CORAL
***GRAN CAÑON

las otras no se panas digan cuales podriamos poner ahi y aqui esta en primer ranking publicado estamos de primeros de sseñores en el grupo de los mas votados

http://www.vote7.com/n7w/latest-ranking


----------



## Rbs

De primeros? es porque es por orden alfabetico. Pero si podemos estar seguros de estar dentro de los primeros 14 por ahora.


----------



## NgelM

la Gran Barrera de Coral y el Urulu son mis dos favoritos, fuera de los dos de Venezuela of course


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

*Sigan votando*

*El Salto Ángel a un paso de estar entre las 7 maravillas naturales del mundo*








Hasta la fecha, el Salto Ángel se encuentra en el ranking de los primeros 14 de la votación electrónica, entre 28 candidatos. Para votar, los internautas pueden ingresar a http://www.new7wonders.com y entrar en la sección de votaciones para las siete maravillas naturales del mundo

El Salto Ángel, o Kerepacupai Vena, como lo bautizaron originalmente los indígenas, es el representante venezolano en la campaña para elegir las siete nuevas maravillas naturales del mundo.

En un largo proceso iniciado en el año 2007, el sitio web New7wonders.com ha realizado varias rondas de postulaciones y votaciones para reducir una lista de cientos de postulaciones a 28 finalistas.

La caída de agua más alta del mundo compite en esta ocasión con la Selva Amazónica (en la que un porcentaje corresponde a Venezuela), las Cataratas de Iguazú, el Mar Muerto, las Islas Galápagos, el Gran Cañón y el Monte Kilimanjaro, entre otros.

Para votar, los internautas pueden ingresar a http://www.new7wonders.com y entrar en la sección de votaciones para las siete maravillas naturales del mundo. En esta zona, tendrán la oportunidad de votar por siete de estos 28 finalistas, y luego llenar una breve planilla de registro.

Para confirmar la votación y evitar fraudes, el usuario deberá suministrar una dirección de correo electrónico válida donde recibirá un correo de confirmación. El voto se hará efectivo cuando se haga click en el enlace recibido.

Hasta la fecha, el Salto Ángel se encuentra en el ranking de los primeros 14 de la votación electrónica.

Fuente.


----------



## Occit

La votacion de esto termina este año, las promociones la estan haciendo en Español, osea que brutossss.... eso tienen que hacerlo en ingles... por eso es que siempre Venezuela fracasa en turismo!, la mediocridad total!!!!! :bash:


----------



## Yen Jcc

Hay algo raro, me registré me mandaron el Email de confirmación y di clic al enlace pero cuando entre me sale que voté por unas que no escogí y mi Username no es el que yo escogí,


----------



## JRAB

Señores falta poco, será que tendremos esperanza??


----------



## NgelM

Cuando cierran las votaciones?


----------



## JRAB

No se, pero si se que dicen los resultados el 11-11-2011


----------



## DudyMako

He votado como 4 veces :banana:


----------



## s20

Ya vote, pero vi las tendencias de votaciones y vamos muy mal casi de últimos, yo creo que un factor determinante en estos votos es cuando la gente va a votar y aparece la pagina para registrarse que si coloque nombre, correo y blablabla, ahi la gente se echa pa tras y le da ladilla, lastima porque saliendo del tema nacionalista yo veo al Salto Angel mas maravilla que muchos de los participantes este año.


----------



## Yen Jcc

Faltan 10 días para que terminen las votaciones.


----------



## EDUARDOPJ

Nuestro Salto Ángel sigue compitiendo por ser una de las 7 maravillas del mundo








*El Salto Ángel entró en la fase final del concurso de las siete nuevas maravillas naturales del mundo*, ubicandose entre los 28 finalistas de la votación global. *Hasta el 11 de noviembre todos los interesados tienen oportunidad de votar.*

*Que el Salto Ángel sea nombrado como una de las nuevas siete maravillas naturales del mundo, además de implicar el crecimiento turístico, social, educativo y económico del país, representaría un orgullo para Venezuela.*

La votación se puede realizar por el portal web *www.votasaltoangel.com* hasta el 11 de este mes.

Se tiene previsto que ese mismo día, la Organización New Seven Wonders se comunique con Iconos de Venezuela, para informar quienes conformarán las nuevas 7 maravillas del mundo.


----------



## Er`Ñero

DudyMako said:


> He votado como 4 veces :banana:


tramposo, pero si fue por el salto angel no importa


----------



## c0n574nz0

Me cansé de twittearle a personajes importantes que estaban online y rt a otros para que publicaran el link de las votaciones... a ver si hacemos una campaña!

Corrección!! RT de @leopoldolopez


----------



## Yen Jcc

Voten carajo! que sólo faltan 6 días


----------



## JRAB

Sigamos dándole publicidad al Salto por medio de nuestras redes sociales, cada vez falta menos.


----------



## AmadoxP

*APOYEN! quedan solo 3 dias para que anuncien LAS 7 NUEVAS MARAVILLAS DE LA NATURALEZA... Venezuela esta participando con el majestuoso SALTO ANGEL para ganar necesitamos tu voto... accede a el link y dale tu voto a está maravilla natural de nuestro pais y así ser reconocida mundialmente!!!! comparte el enlace para que tus amigos lo hagan tambien!!!! VIVA VENEZUELA!

*
*VOTA AQUÍ!*



.​


----------



## JRAB

Panoramicas impresionantes del SALTO, VOTEN VOTEN VOTEN



http://www.airpano.ru/files/Angel/start_e.html


----------



## Occit

*Quedamos por fuera :sleepy:*

http://www.eluniversal.com/vida/111111/salto-angel-excluido-de-las-nuevas-siete-maravillas-del-mundo


----------



## Yen Jcc

> la isla Jeju, en Corea del Sur; el Kilimanjaro en Tanzania; el parque Komodo en Indonesia; el lago Mazurian, en Polonia,os Sundanbans, en Bangladesh e India y la Table Mountain, en Suráfrica.


Maravillosas si como no, 

Tampoco quedaron los Fiordos neo zelandeses, ni el gran cañon 


WTF!!!


----------



## Yen Jcc

Igual ganamos con La amazonia.


----------

